# Gun safe custom interior



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

Well i bought a used commercial safe...nothing but adjustable shelves inside.....with the intentions of making it a gun safe. I wanted something different, my own ide a. I spent hours at the fabric store ...shoulda seen looms on their faces when i walked in with double front jeans and logger boots.  no joke. After hours of looking and test pieces, i landed on my own idea of grey marine vinyl, looks like pleather kinda, pad it and use the butts of ahotgun shells as buttons...and put lights in it. So after months of working on and off on it here's a progression of the safe that wouldnt end. Only have phone for internet cant figure out how to make pics show automatically when using phone...sorry. More pics to come.






View attachment 215679






View attachment 215680






View attachment 215683






View attachment 215684






View attachment 215685


----------



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

View attachment 215691






View attachment 215692






View attachment 215693






View attachment 215694






View attachment 215695


----------



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

View attachment 215696






View attachment 215697






View attachment 215698






View attachment 215699






View attachment 215700


----------



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

View attachment 215701










View attachment 215702


1st pic u can see the lights pretty well. I found wireless batt powered led light strips that turn on with a rocker style light switch. I fabbed up a mechanism on inside of safe door so that when the handle is turned to open door it activates switch and turns on lights  

2nd pic is 50 cal bmg brass. Gonna slide those over the handles on door and epoxy them on

I'll try to get pics visible so u dont have to click on each one but lime i said kinda tough when only internet at home is a smartphone....so if anyone wants to do it for me id gladly issue some rep!!


----------



## luke213 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice safe! If you don't mind me asking what was your cost on this project? I've considered something like this from time to time but never got around to actually building it 

Overall though great job looks really nice and finished. 

Take care! 

Luke 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

The basic construction process was to take luan and cut to size. Tale padding and spray adhesive it to luan. Then roll out vinyl and rough cut. Stretch and use staple gun to attach to backside of luan. Then mark on vinyl where buttons go with ink pen ( mineral spirits will take ink off easily if u make a mistake). 

Grinding the shells down was a pain. We shot clays to use the shells so they werent wasted  cut plastic hulls off with tin snips...all 55 shells....i wnded up putting my grinder in the vise and holding shell butt in vise grips to grind shell down...wear safety glasses!!! Then used utility knife to deburr edges. Knock center section of shell butt out too...or it would sometimes fall out after grinding.

Went to a have-everything hardware store and got brass grommets that fit the shell perfectly along with brass wood scews (#4). Screwed shell and grommet into marked locations on the vinyl and into luan, but not through backside of it.

The barrel holder things are solid walnut that were harvested and planed from my dads land 25 yrs ago so that was pretty cool. I used a holesaw to first drill uniform holes lengthwise. Then i ripped it on tablesaw and whala 2 identical pieces. Used the dremel to knock sharp edges off where barrels rest 3 coats of clear poly later and they're done.

All in all it was a very rewarding project and pwefect for the mud-season we're experiencing here now. Im very happy with how it turned out and best of all its all my own idea/ creation.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

luke213 said:


> Nice safe! If you don't mind me asking what was your cost on this project? I've considered something like this from time to time but never got around to actually building it
> 
> Overall though great job looks really nice and finished.
> 
> ...



Cost for materials was only about 150....trick is to use coupons at fabric store. Saved 40-50% regularly that way. Now the safe cost is another story all together. It's an American Se urity AMVAULT and is TL-15 rated plus 2 hr fire rating.....that aint cheap but worth it for the peace of mw imo.  Bought used and saved a ton that way


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice work!

Looks like your pics did show!


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 7, 2012)

Very Impressive!. Dang fine work. The only problem I can see is all the empty slots. All mine are filled, and I still want a few more. Kinda like saws:msp_w00t:


----------



## headleyj (Jan 7, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Very Impressive!. Dang fine work. The only problem I can see is all the empty slots. All mine are filled, and I still want a few more. Kinda like saws:msp_w00t:



Im workin on that  didnt want to get a bunch without a place to put them....got my eye on 2 rifles.....prolly end of this month..... sshhhhh.....dont tell wifey.


----------



## Bob Wright (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice job. I built gun safes for a few years in my dads weld shop. I am designing another one for myself. I got a .50 cal smoke pole today NEF Huntsman...Bob


----------



## jcass (Jan 13, 2012)

I think you did a great job , good use of your imagination. Is the safe fire rated.? I was given a safe similar in size but i had to turn it down because i couldn't get it in my house by myself it weighed around 1500lbs.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 13, 2012)

jcass said:


> I think you did a great job , good use of your imagination. Is the safe fire rated.? I was given a safe similar in size but i had to turn it down because i couldn't get it in my house by myself it weighed around 1500lbs.



Oh yeah its 2 hr fire rated.


----------



## Rebelion Diesel (Jan 15, 2012)

you got a heating strip in there to keep moisture away? Nice looking safe, the lighting is key, i'm always fumbling around in the top shelf.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 15, 2012)

Great job looks good


----------



## headleyj (Jan 16, 2012)

No dehumidifier...ill have to use silicia gel. Elec.dehumidifier imo provides access for.fire and smoke


----------



## lfnh (Jan 16, 2012)

headleyj said:


> No dehumidifier...ill have to use silicia gel. Elec.dehumidifier imo provides access for.fire and smoke



Looks good. Nice work. That'll get filled quick.

On the silica gel, just a heads up that it will saturate and fill its container with water. check often or a block of balsa wood works ok.
fwiw.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 16, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Looks good. Nice work. That'll get filled quick.
> 
> On the silica gel, just a heads up that it will saturate and fill its container with water. check often or a block of balsa wood works ok.
> fwiw.



good to know, thanks!!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 18, 2012)

That is to cool man! Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 18, 2012)

3m makes a nice moisture strip that has a line to tell you when to replace it.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 18, 2012)

Walt41 said:


> 3m makes a nice moisture strip that has a line to tell you when to replace it.



huh! Had no idea, thanks !


----------



## Garmins dad (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice project.. Nice job on it.. Like others have said.. Only problem is all the free space in it.. :hmm3grin2orange: Keep them guns dry.. be proud.. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## headleyj (Jan 19, 2012)

Garmins dad said:


> Nice project.. Nice job on it.. Like others have said.. Only problem is all the free space in it.. :hmm3grin2orange: Keep them guns dry.. be proud.. :msp_thumbup:



got 2 browning a-bolt II's arriving today (22-250 and .308) - it should look better after that  Plus some handguns I keep in a secure but easily accessible places too so they're not in there.

Thank you to everyone for the compliments, it took longer than I thought and was harder than anticipated, but I'm glad I did it "my way"


----------

